# Post-Study work visa - proof of qualification



## WiiStpm (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I have a question concerning the evidence of qualification for a PSWV.

I am currently on a student visa expiring at the end of March 2022 and plan to apply for a PSWV as soon as possible.

I read that ideally a graduation certificate would be sufficient to show evidence of qualification, however, I am not graduating until May 2022 (thus after my visa expires).

I was considering to apply for a visitor visa instead and wait to graduate but I saw the pretty absurd processing time for visitor visas at the moment (7 months at latest!?), and I would be ineligible for a PSWV 3 months after my student visa expires.

I obtained all my grades for the qualification shown on my student visa, and wanted to ask if an official transcript (letter from my institution) or a certified transcript from "my eQuals" could be good alternatives for a graduation certificate.


Thank you!


----------

